# Halloween Prop Stress Reliever



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone have any good idea for Halloween Prop Stress Reliever? Besides a Dimmit Doll.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe you just need a hug DT


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not even following Krough with that... nice new avatar K.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Edwood


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

[in psuedo British accent...]

I've always found a cup of tea is the perfect thing to set you right.

[LOL]
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Beer.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

school work!

ok jota kaaa (spanish)

umm try to find a room in your house without any props and just lie down, thats what i do


----------

